# [PCGH Extreme] Pumpen im Test



## Oliver (10. März 2008)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des PCGH Extreme Heftes haben wir neben CPU-Kühlern auch Wasserpumpen getestet. Da wir natürlich nur einen kleinen Teil der vorhandenen Vielfalt abklappern können und jeder unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die Pumpe für seine Wasserkühlung stellt, habt Ihr hier die Möglichkeit Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen Kund zu tun.


----------



## Oliver (25. März 2008)

Und ab dafür.


----------



## exa (25. März 2008)

welche pumpen sind im einzelnen zu sehen???

ich ghlaube mir fehlt die aquastream (die die ein wenig aussieht wie ne eheim)


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2008)

Sehr schön  bin auf den Test gespannt. Genau nach meinem Geschmack 

edit: Müssten Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T, Eheim 1046-12Volt, Eheim 1046 - Watercool Edition 12Volt, Eheim 1250-790 230Volt, Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V sein 

Innovatek HPPS Plus und HPPS High Power vermisse ich


----------



## maaaaatze (25. März 2008)

Freu mich auch schon. Kann ich mir auch mal überlegen mir sowas zuzulegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2008)

exa schrieb:


> welche pumpen sind im einzelnen zu sehen???
> 
> ich ghlaube mir fehlt die aquastream (die die ein wenig aussieht wie ne eheim)



also ich seh ne standard eheim1046, ne eheim1046 12v von alphacool, ne eheim1048, ne eheim (vermutlich 600) station 12v, ne laing mit und eine ohne deckel.
dazu noch eine eheim1046 mit unbekannten eigenschaften, da weder stecker noch rückseite zu sehen sind - entweder nochmal die standard ausführung, die alphacool oder die watercool 12v, ich hoffe mal letztere. (allerdings ist die alphacool auch neben der 1048 zu sehen...)

als insiderwissen könnte ich noch anbringen, dass die 230v eheims die -790 ausführungen (vollkeramik) sein sollten.
weiteres insiderwissen sagt aber auch, dass da 5-6 pumpen fehlen?


p.s.:
da nach erfahrungen gefragt war...
eheim1046-790: läuft und läuft und läuft, hat mehr als genug power, ist sehr leise, einfach in der handhabung (230v halt) und billig. nur auf gute entkopplung muss man achten.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2008)

Komische Eheim Station.
Kündigt sich da etwa eine Revision III an oder ist das ein mir ganz unbekannter Hersteller?

Edit: Scheint das Magicool Ding zu sein.


----------



## Oliver (25. März 2008)

Wir haben getestet: Eheim 1046 230V, 1048 230V, 1046 12V, Magicool DC 12V, Innovatek 1104 PCPS, HPPS 12V, Laing DDC 12V und Hydor Setz L20.

Die Aquastream hatten wir ebenfalls im Test, allerdings war unser Testmuster defekt und wir haben nicht rechtzeitig ein Neues bekommen. Nachtest wird bald online erfolgen und natürlich auch im nächsten Heft.


----------



## StellaNor (25. März 2008)

Wie schon im Thread von der8auer angemerkt: die HPPS 12 Volt läuft hier bei mir nahezu geräuschlos ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen. Sie hat - wie fast alle Pumpen - 
den Nachteil, dass es keine vom Hersteller verbaute Anzeige gibt, die den Betriebszustand anzeigt. Schon mehrfach habe ich (durch Umbaumaßnahmen) vergessen den Molex-Stecker einzustecken.


----------



## GoZoU (25. März 2008)

Sehr schön, ich bin mal gespannt.

@Steffi: Einfach mal gucken ob sich was im AGB bewegt  aber du hast recht, ich habe die HPPS+ auch neben mir stehen und muss sagen, dass sie absolut nicht zu hören ist. Trotzdem werde ich wohl demnächst mal die Aquastream XT ausprobieren.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## torpedomoskau (25. März 2008)

HPPS 12 Volt und`ne 230 Volt 1046 von Eheim beide schon leise wenn gut entkoppelt und laufen ohne Probleme schon fast 2 Jahre.
Sie hat - wie fast alle Pumpen - 
den Nachteil, dass es keine vom Hersteller verbaute Anzeige gibt, die den Betriebszustand anzeigt. Schon mehrfach habe ich (durch Umbaumaßnahmen) vergessen den Molex-Stecker einzustecken. Das ist der einzige Nachteil.Weil so`nen 230 Stecker kann auch mal leicht vergessen.


----------



## el barto (26. März 2008)

Zu den Erfahrungen: Meine  HPPS Plus ist wirklich nicht zu hören und hat ne super Pumpleistung (soweit ich das beurteilen kann ) Hab die Pumpe entkoppelt aber nicht gedämmt, da sie ja schon jetzt nicht hörbar ist...
Kann die HPPS nur empfehlen.


----------



## killer89 (26. März 2008)

Ich hab mit WaKüs noch keine Erfahrungen, daher hab ich ne Frage: Wie bau ich denn ne 230V Pumpe *in *den PC oder muss ich die dann außen anbringen?


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

Das 230-Volt-Kabel kannst du in der Regel durch eine Slotblende nach außen legen und an einer Steckdose anschließen. Hier bietet es sich an, eine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter zu benutzen, damit die Pumpe nur dann läuft, wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## kuttis (26. März 2008)

Ich finds ja eigendlich ein Unding dass immernoch 230-Volt Pumpen verkauft werden.
Aber um eine 230-Volt anzuschliessen, kann man mittlerweile auch auf Relais zurückgreifen, welche in guten shops zum kleinen Preis erhältlich sind, so dass die Pumpe wirklich nur mit dem PC angeht und nicht ständig läuft, oder man sie immer rein und wieder rausstecken muss.


----------



## chief_jone (26. März 2008)

also ich hba ne master-slave steckleiste und die eigneet sich perfekt für solche sachen, auch für monitor usw...
muss man nicht immer auf nen stecker drücken, wenn man den pc anmacht, haben die anderen sachen automatisch mit strom...


----------



## Speed-E (26. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das 230-Volt-Kabel kannst du in der Regel durch eine Slotblende nach außen legen und an einer Steckdose anschließen. Hier bietet es sich an, eine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter zu benutzen, damit die Pumpe nur dann läuft, wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist.



Habe ich auch so gemacht. Da ich den PC aus Stromspargründen nie im Standby laufen lasse und ihn vom Netz nehme, bot sich das an. 

Ich habe eine Eheim 1048 mit 230v.  Die WaPu ist am Gehäuseboden mit Lüfter- Entkopplern befestigt, somit angenehm ruhig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2008)

also ich hab auch ne master-slave und ich will mal hoffen, dass die 230v eheim weiter bequem zu beziehen ist.
wenn ich an den ganzen zusätzlichen aufwand bei den 12v dingern denke...
nö, seh ich nur nachteile drin. und dann zahlt man auch noch das doppelte.


----------



## kuttis (27. März 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> also ich hab auch ne master-slave und ich will mal hoffen, dass die 230v eheim weiter bequem zu beziehen ist.
> wenn ich an den ganzen zusätzlichen aufwand bei den 12v dingern denke...
> nö, seh ich nur nachteile drin. und dann zahlt man auch noch das doppelte.




Darf ich fragen, welchen ganzen Aufwand du meinst?
Die 12V version wird genausobefestigt, und dann einfach noch der 4-Pin Molex vom NT reingedrückt und schon kann das normale Anschliessen an die WaKü losgehen.
Früher oder später wird man siche ine "normale" Eheim Pumpe eh Modden, da sie doch ein bisslezu laut wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2008)

hö? "modden"? mir fällt kein eheim-mod ein, der was mit 12/230v zu tun hat.

und mit "aufwand" mein ich sowas wie z.b. "systembefüllen".
(ich weiß, dass es nicht viel aufwand ist - aber wenig ist ein vielfaches von nichts  )


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2008)

Jep, 230-Volt-Pumpen erleichtern das Befüllen und Entlüften ungemein.


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Ein kleines 12 Volt Steckernetzteil mit passendem Molex-Stecker versehen erfüllt die gleiche Aufgabe beim Befüllen.


----------



## kuttis (27. März 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hö? "modden"? mir fällt kein eheim-mod ein, der was mit 12/230v zu tun hat.
> 
> und mit "aufwand" mein ich sowas wie z.b. "systembefüllen".
> (ich weiß, dass es nicht viel aufwand ist - aber wenig ist ein vielfaches von nichts  )



Hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
Eine standard eheim kommt nunmal wie eine Eheim-Pumpe daher und nicht wie eine Pumpe, wo die Eheim als Grundlage dient.
Daher wird man sie modden, nicht in bezug auf 12/230 Volt, das ist nen bissle unnötig aufwendig.

Befüllen ein Problem?
Nu, da Frag ich mich wie ich das geschafft hab 
Also diese kleinen ATX stecker, zum draufstecken sind ja der hammer. *fg*


----------



## GoZoU (27. März 2008)

Und wer sein geliebtes Netzteil gefährdet sieht kann zum Befüllen einfach ein beliebiges, älteres verwenden.....der Aufwand ist wirklich verschwindend gering 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## exa (27. März 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Und wer sein geliebtes Netzteil gefährdet sieht kann zum Befüllen einfach ein beliebiges, älteres verwenden.....der Aufwand ist wirklich verschwindend gering
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



wenn man denn ein altes nt rumfliegen hat...


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2008)

Wenn man Pech hat, läuft das Netzteil mit der geringen Lst der Pumpe gar nicht erst an oder geht gleich wieder aus. Dann müssen noch Verbaucher wie etwa Lüfter oder Festplatten angeschlossen werden, was Zeit kostet und umständlich ist. ne 230-Volt-Pumpe steckt man ein und fertig  Außerdem ist die 230-Volt-Variante der Eheim nur halb so teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2008)

Das LC Power welches ich für solche Zwecke benutze ist selbst mit der Eheim Station immer angelaufen...


----------



## GoZoU (28. März 2008)

Ich verwende immer ein billig Noname-Teil was ich noch von einem alten PC hier habe und auch das lief immer an....wenns denn mal über den Jordan geht hab ich noch zwei die es gerne ersetzen würden ....Wie dem auch sei, ich finde 12V-Pumpen sehr praktisch und die 230V-Versionen stören auch irgendwie die Optik. Schließlich hängt da ja noch son Kabel aus dem Case raus...eigene Meinung^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2008)

also bei mir ist es schon n ziemlicher akt, überhaupt das atx-kabel ausm mainbord zu bekommen (nicht zuletzt, weil es zur hälfte von der pumpe verdeckt ist  ) und natürlich kann ich ein externes zusatznetzteil verwenden, ggf. sogar extra kaufen.
ich kanns aber auch einfach sein lassen und das ding in die steckdose stecken - das mein ich mit "wenig aufwand ist immer noch viel mehr als kein aufwand".


und was das mit "standard-eheim" / "mod" soll, versteh ich immer noch nicht - meine eheim unterscheidet sich gerademal im anschlussstecker und dem abgenommen grauen käfig von dem, was eheim standardmäßig liefert.
wieso sollte man da auch großartig was ändern? 
vielleicht die paar leute, bei denen sie irgendwie rattert und denen ein festklemmen des schaufelrades hilft, aber sonst?

p.s.:
außerdem hab ichs zumindest bei meinem primären netzteil kürzlich nicht geschafft, es durch überbrückung anzuschalten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=101574


----------



## Nickel020 (16. Mai 2008)

Konntet ihr die Aquastream XT nachtesten? Würde mich interessieren, wie die abgeschnitten hat, ich will sie mir vielleicht bestellen. Als aktuellester Eheim-Mod ist das neben der Laing so ziemlich die interessanteste Pumpe, nur gibt es praktisch keine Vergleichstests zwischen ihr und der Laing.


----------



## Fifadoc (16. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch eher ein fan von 230V pumpen. Ich hab ne kleine Hydor, das Kabel geht hinten aus dem Rechner raus und steckt in der gleichen steckerleiste wie der rechner. also wenn der rechner strom kriegt, dann auch die pumpe.

außerdem war ich sehr froh, dass meine kleine Hydor Pumpe tauchfähig is. als ich fast 1 woche gebraucht habe, um die farbe aus dem system zu spülen war das seeeeehr sinnvoll. hab die pumpe einfach in nen großen Topf gestellt und regelmäßig das Wasser getauscht.


----------



## xxBass_tixx (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habe seit Kurzem eine Aquastream XT (advanced Version) drin. Ich muss sagen die geht habe wie Sau. Im Aquasuite kann man die Frequenz der Pumpe auch schön manuell einstellen. Bei 60Hz ist sie nicht zu hören. Ab 80Hz schäumt es im AGB und ein leises Surren ist zu hören. Bei 100Hz (maximale Einstellung) habe ich das Gefühl die Pumpe reißt es gleich aus dem Case. Lautstärke ist zwar ok, aber das Wasser donnert so hart gegen den AGB das man das Gefühl hat unter einem Wasserfall zu stehen. Mein Fazit: 60Hz reichen völlig aus. Bei größeren Kühlsystemen kann man ruhig höher schalten. Die Pumpe ist ihr Geld wert!!


----------

